# Tivi Casper 32 inch giá rẻ



## 0964418290 (27/9/22)

Ngày nay, đặc biệt là do ảnh hưởng bởi covid, giãn cách xã hội mà các phương tiện vô tuyến hay nói cụ thể hơn là các tivi thông minh không thể thiếu trong các gia đình. Trẻ nhỏ học trực tuyến, người lớn làm việc, họp, cần trao đổi các thông tin trên màn hình lớn... Bởi vậy mà tivi Casper ra đời nhằm đáp ứng tất cả các nhu cầu ấy của người dùng. Một trong số các sản phẩm đang được rất nhiều khách hàng tin dùng mà bài viết này chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu tới các bạn đó là sản phẩm tivi Casper 32 inch. 
*xem thêm* >>> Tivi casper 55 inch
*1. Thiết kế nhỏ gọn nhưng không kém phần sang trọng*
Smart tivi Casper 32 inch có thiết kế màu đen sang trọng, sạch sẽ, màn hình tràn viền 3 cạnh. Với kích thước chỉ 32 inch nhỏ gọn, phù hợp cho các căn phòng nhỏ như phòng ngủ, phòng làm việc. Các bạn có thể sử dụng để bàn hoặc treo tường tùy sở thích.
*2. Độ phân giải HD hiển thị hình ảnh đẹp, rõ nét*
Màn hình với độ phân giải HD và công nghệ HDR cho hình ảnh hiển thị sắc nét, độ tương phản giữa vùng tối và vùng sáng được nâng cao hơn. Ngoài ra màn hình còn được tích hợp IPS cho góc nhìn rộng xấp xỉ 180 độ, giúp các hình ảnh chuyển động mượt mà hơn. Công nghệ này duy trì chất lượng lâu dài với tuổi thọ cao, đảm bảo cho việc trải nghiệm của người dùng được tuyệt vời hơn.



*3. Công nghệ âm thanh nổi tiếng toàn cầu Dolby Audio*
Một trong số các đặc điểm nổi bật và được rất nhiều khách hàng ưa thích ở sản phẩm này. Đó là âm thanh của máy. Được tích hợp công nghệ Dolby Audio- công nghệ tiên tiến của Mỹ, cho âm thanh phát ra được lan tỏa và sống động hơn.




*4. Dễ dàng trình chiếu màn hình điện thoại lên tivi*
Giờ đây bạn có thể thoải mái thưởng thức những bộ phim hay những bức hình yêu thích ở trên màn hình lớn hơn điện thoại. Nhờ tính năng Chromecast, bạn có thể chiếu ngay lên màn hình lớn tivi, hình ảnh vẫn rõ nét và đẹp. 
*5. Đa dạng cổng kết nối* 
Tivi Casper 32 inch nói riêng và dòng smart tivi Casper nói chung đều được thiết kế đa dạng cổng kết nối. Nhằm phục vụ nhiều hoạt động khác nhau của người tiêu dùng. 
*Xem thêm* >>> tivi casper 43 inch giọng nói
*6. Giá thành rẻ*
Tại sao người tiêu dùng ưa chuộng tivi Casper 32 inch như vậy ư? Đơn giản là giá thành rẻ, mà chất lượng lại tuyệt vời. Đa số tâm lý người dùng khi đi mua hàng là nhất định phải đặt cái giá rẻ lên hàng đầu. Nhưng với tivi Casper 32 inch thì vừa rẻ, vừa chất lượng. Không những vậy, còn áp dụng chế độ bảo hành 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 1 năm. Những ưu điểm như vậy đủ để tạo nên 1 siêu phẩm tivi thông minh. 
Tivi thông minh Casper sở hữu nhiều công nghệ vượt trội mà nhiều khách hàng chỉ biết tiếc nuối khi không được sử dụng trên các thương hiệu khác có mức giá tương đương. 
Vậy các bạn đã biết mua tivi Casper chính hãng ở đâu chưa? Bật mí các bạn địa chỉ uy tín đó là công ty Đại Thanh- nhà phân phối số 1 sản phẩm Casper miền Bắc.

*CÔNG TY ĐẠI THANH - ĐIỆN MÁY RẺ NHẤT 100% Phân Phối Chính Thức Máy Điều Hòa Không Khí, Bình Nóng Lạnh, Máy Giặt, Tivi Cam Kết Chính Hãng Uy Tín.* ==>dieuhoarenhat.com.vn Địa chỉ VP : Lô 55 Bãy Sậy - P. Hà Cầu - Q. Hà Đông-TP. Hà Nội. Địa chỉ vật tư :Số 101 E4 - Thanh Xuân Bắc, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội. Địa chỉ kho hàng: Số 55 Bãy Sậy - P. Hà Cầu - Q. Hà Đông-TP. Hà Nội. Mã số thuế doanh nghiệp : 0108602352 .Nơi cấp: Sở KH & ĐT TP. Hà Nội. Phone: Hải dương - Hải phòng - Hưng Yên - Bắc Ninh - Thanh Hóa- Bắc Giang - Ninh Bình - Vĩnh Phúc - Hòa Bình - Nam Định - Thái Nguyên- Thái bình- Lạng sơn- Tuyên quang quẻ - Yên bái - Quảng ninh. Miền nam - Miền trung. Hệ thống trọng điểm giao hàng toàn quốc giá rẻ Hotline 24/10 : 098.127.3553 Hotline một : 09432.99000. Hotline 2 : 0973.093.566. Hotline 3 : 0865.343.622. Hotline 4 : 0332.054.295. Rất hân hạnh được tiếp đón khách hàng .


----------

